# Any other ants in Miami enjoying these Art Basel surges?



## PingMe305 (Oct 2, 2019)

City been on red since yesterday!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Looks like a menstrual mishap


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Looks like a menstrual mishap


I always use to call this @@@@ surge but @Amos69 is right in that since the surge is red it should be menstrual fluid or at least blood in stool.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Lol, just heard a report of people paying hundreds of thousands of dollars for a live banana fixed to a wall.

The rich consider that art apparently? Wtf! Must be for there tax write offs then. They might play with it in the office after the damn thing rots away. Tossing it around like a football in”meetings”


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Lol, just heard a report of people paying hundreds of thousands of dollars for a live banana fixed to a wall.
> 
> The rich consider that art apparently? Wtf! Must be for there tax write offs then. They might play with it in the office after the damn thing rots away. Tossing it around like a football in"meetings"


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/art-ba...wall-sells-for-120000-miami-beach-2019-12-06/


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Sometimes its the whole city. Pax get pissed that we don't turn on our apps. I show them the screenshots. Then tell them there is nothing we can do about it, traffic here is stupid, we can't turn on our apps because we can't move we are stuck. So what's the point of turning it on. Your pick up time woulda been like 10 mins for a 1/2 mile pick up. Nobody can walk or run away from it. Either. In fact it can get worse!


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Yea I know riders in Dallas are constantly complaining about the experience they just had in Chicago at the airport or in town or wherever. I tell them "yea well when you fly back make sure you order your Uber the moment your plane touches down and I mean like before the flight attendant makes the announcement that you may now use electronic devices". In Dalheart I must say though that Uber works like a dream and your driver is always just around the corner up ahead when they accept the ping. Barely a one minute wait time usually.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Our lots from out 2 airports are a mess with the Uber and city have it set up. You can't get out to get your pax tales like 30 mins sometimes. I won't even pick anyone up anymore. Never surges good anymore. No point in it.

The lots are all far away from the terminals, if your in rush? Well good luck with that. Instant 1* if you picked them up. Hands down!

With an hour and a half ride in.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Snow storm in Dallas,? Maybe an inch or so I bet. Closed schools. Have no salt to use. 😂🤣😂


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

No it was when Uber switched over to AWS cloud and they had to boot everyone off the platform and make everyone sign back in IMHO. It was a clear day in the middle of the afternoon.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

LOL!

Wouldn’t you think a “Technology” company of its size would prepare themselves for that? 

They lost a lot of money from it for sure. Dumbass’s.

While there tops sit in a break room all day to wait for everyone to get a chance to login after most drivers forgetting the passwords. 

Oh, don’t worry they don’t hear anyone’s complaints either. The hub handles that for them. At 10$ hour paid employees who are miserable.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

I think no matter how much time you spend planning and no matter how much money you have to silo certain server side operations while other functions are migrated there is the turn key moment when the master switch must be flipped and everyone must re-sign in. I hope all the IT people like @REOdeathwagon and @SFOspeedracer laugh at my IT word usage throughout this post because I really don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> I think no matter how much time you spend planning and no matter how much money you have to silo certain server side operations while other functions are migrated there is the turn key moment when the master switch must be flipped and everyone must re-sign in. I hope all the IT people like @REOdeathwagon and @SFOspeedracer laugh at my IT word usage throughout this post because I really don't know what I'm talking about.


How many stupid messages have you received from Uber in your inbox?

Do you think they coulda sent a useful one to the drivers "Hey Dallas *Be Prepared* you gonna have to log back in on "this date and time, we are preparing to enhance your experience" LOL

No. Cuz the exects are lazy, worthless, and don't care.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Lol, just heard a report of people paying hundreds of thousands of dollars for a live banana fixed to a wall.
> 
> The rich consider that art apparently? Wtf! Must be for there tax write offs then. They might play with it in the office after the damn thing rots away. Tossing it around like a football in"meetings"


Money laundering


----------



## PingMe305 (Oct 2, 2019)

Man you should hear the convos in the car. I get so lost when they talk about art. It’s literally a different language


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

PingMe305 said:


> Man you should hear the convos in the car. I get so lost when they talk about art. It's literally a different language


Tell them you like Banksy next time. They will laugh and think you're an idiot but will like you.


----------

